# Was keeping it a secret But



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Project One Bad Bug*

My car has been off the road for a year and its finally getting close to coming together. Here are some pics of it before the tear down. Please keep the negative comments and drama out. Thank You










































_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:25 AM 2-8-2009_

_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:25 AM 2-8-2009_


_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:32 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (VR6BUG)*

Its having the bay completely shaved and the kit fitted properly and a few other things like notched front frame rails here are some pics from when it was first torn apart. Pics are before and after shaving still have a few things to get rid of yet like little bumps and a brackets but getting close 
















































































Kinda Crappy pic but front frame rails notched


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (VR6BUG)*

It took a year to get the motor out and get the bay shaved? How much is this going to cost you...


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (FastAndFurious)*

The bay alone is about 2000 but it's along with many other mods RMA and I are doing to it. it took me a year to decide what I wanted to do. After changeing my kind 3 times I decided on a nice stroker vr on itbs and real clean and uncluttered bay. The actual body work didn't start untill November and they have only been working on it part time. So now it's rolling we hit another bump with the a6 door handles they don't fit the door is to thin nomater what we do it hits the glass so I have to rethink the door handles and what to do with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_It took a year to get the motor out and get the bay shaved? How much is this going to cost you...

It has taken me a year to shave my engine bay, but I built 3 other cars in that year's time frame. I have also done all the work myself and did it all with the motor in the car. After I started on it I decided to redo the suspension, brakes, lights, and interior. I just primed my bay over the weekend and will post pics this week.


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

holy **** that is sick 
nice work 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (SMOOTH)*

I was just re-reading that original "Shaved" thread yesterday, glad to hear things are still moving!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (Yurko)*

Thanks everyone for all the comments. 
SMOOTH what other cars have you been working on. I have been to and selling some and buying parts and everything thats another reason its taking so long LOL. You have any pics of your car with the kit on and the bay?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_Thanks everyone for all the comments. 
SMOOTH what other cars have you been working on. I have been to and selling some and buying parts and everything thats another reason its taking so long LOL. You have any pics of your car with the kit on and the bay?

I have been working on my Eurovan, I am building a MK3 Cabby, I helped redo a friends 20th, another friends MK2 16V GTI, ect, ect, ect. I have been spending more time on other people's projects than my own. I ended up keeping my kit. I will have pics of the bay up this week. Now that it is warming up I will be able to paint the bay.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (SMOOTH)*

Looking great man. I wish I has the money/time to do this.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (tscbmxer92)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car was nice b4 but I like where its headed


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (TightDub)*

Hurry up & finish this thing! I saw it at H2O or Waterfest, can't remember but it looked sick then and now I can't wait to see it with the new makeover


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (VW PAUL)*

it was probably h20 I dont go to waterfest dont like that show. But had a crazy idea last night gotta talk to RMA about this







thanks for all the comments


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
I just primed my bay over the weekend and will post pics this week.

As promised:


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (SMOOTH)*

nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will this be the same color as the exterior?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will this be the same color as the exterior?

Yes. I thought about doing it a different color but changed my mind. However the motor itself will have some color.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
Yes. I thought about doing it a different color but changed my mind. However the motor itself will have some color.

good deal. mine is the same color, which is one of my favorite stock colors. What is you that had your manifold painted beige or something?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
good deal. mine is the same color, which is one of my favorite stock colors. What is you that had your manifold painted beige or something?

It is not beige. It will match something else that I am working on. That will be kept a little secret until I get it finished.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (SMOOTH)*

looking good cant wait to see them both finished


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_looking good cant wait to see them both finished

I can't wait to have it finished! It is my first time doing body work and I see now why people pay for someone else to do it. Although when it is all said and done I can say I did it myself.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (SMOOTH)*

this reminds me, i need to stop being lazy and start on the body work.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But ([email protected])*

so after some more crap with the door handles I'm giving up on the a6 ones. Anyone know what else is out there. I want to get these from a 09 Skyline I gotta go to get prices on them tomorrow. I hope they fit sickest door handles around want to smooth them in so you wont see the line around them.



















_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:31 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (VR6BUG)*

wow! those are slick. good luck finding some. When you do, they might be pretty pricey, as Nissan parts can be as expensive as VAG parts.
it seems like lately nissan has been putting some additional electronics in their handles and lock assemblies, so hopefully that won't be a problem.
if you can find a GTR at a junkyard with messed up doors but in-tact handles, it might not be a bad idea to get the whole door so you can see how the mechanism functions as a part of the whole setup.
Because I would rather spend time looking for parts for someone's car I will likely never see, I did come across a page with the part numbers, but it appears the parts may be unavailable. 
http://www.courtesyparts.com/g....html
I used to drive a Maxima and I glanced through the parts websites I used back then and didn't see anything remotely close for a GT-R.
Anyways, good luck!


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_so after some more crap with the door handles I'm giving up on the a6 ones. Anyone know what else is out there. I want to get these from a 09 Skyline I gotta go to get prices on them tomorrow. I hope they fit sickest door handles around want to smooth them in so you wont see the line around them.

















Have you seen them in person/touched them at all? They had the new Skyline out at the Autoshow and I was checking it out and at first thought the handle were cool but then I actually touched em/opened the door and didn't really like them. Pretty cheesy but I still like the idea of how the handle works.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (PaisleyRose)*

Yeah a local shop has one and I messed with them. I hope I can make them work and they aren't to deep and hit the glass like my a6 ones did.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (Yurko)*

They are available it will be about 400 per side plus an extra 360 for the lock and key on the driver side. I'm going to order one for the driver side and see if it fits before I order the passenger side. I hope its not to deep and hit the glass.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (VR6BUG)*

you could always give Stillen a call and see if they are using the handles off the GTR they are modifying for rally season


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (Yurko)*

dang devin, didn't realize you were having all this work done!...can't wait to see more progress, and the finished project its gonna be sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Was keeping it a secret But (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_dang devin, didn't realize you were having all this work done!...can't wait to see more progress, and the finished project its gonna be sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hey Devin I was also checking out those door handles aswell(great minds think alike?







)and here's the problem I found out about them, the actual surround or housing that the handle(the part you pull)sits in is plastic







meaning that you can't weld that seam around it in so its flush, I guess you could still mold it in I just wouldn't trust an area that your pulling on like that to last if its not welded.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

I've seen that too. I wool with people that mill parts out of stainless all day and he said if I got him one he could replicate it out of metal but I gotta get a driver side with a lock abf everything cost about 700 for the driver side alone and have to see if it will even fit with out hitting my glass the a6 ones I have hit and won't work hope these aren't to deep. I guess a 700 dollar gamble is worth it because Nissan won't return them already checked with them. Sucks but I think its what the car needs.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_I've seen that too. I wool with people that mill parts out of stainless all day and he said if I got him one he could replicate it out of metal but I gotta get a driver side with a lock abf everything cost about 700 for the driver side alone and have to see if it will even fit with out hitting my glass the a6 ones I have hit and won't work hope these aren't to deep. I guess a 700 dollar gamble is worth it because Nissan won't return them already checked with them. Sucks but I think its what the car needs. 
I hear ya I know those doors don't have alot of room in them, worse comes to worse just shave them altogether







and I tell you what if those Nissan handles don't work out for you I'll take them off your hands


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pop&lock)*

yeah that would work. you still have that TT Dash?


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_yeah that would work. you still have that TT Dash?
yup, just have to get around to putting it in. I'm thinking next winter I'll do that since I'll also be doing more work to my interior


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (pop&lock)*

sick bug man, i see you are out of york. man whats up with those crazy beetles out there. you, NB_Turbo1, and TURDBO. i hope you are going to show and go this year. ill be looking at your car to get some inspiration.



_Modified by tscbmxer92 at 9:20 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I'm sorry to say I wouldn't expect it this year at all unless I hit the lottery. I don't want to do it in phases just all done at once. I have to many tricks up my sleaves to pull it all together this year with all my other projects. But next year I'm shooting for. I gotta get the door handles done then it's comeing home for awhile in primber for the bulk of the engine, tranny, air ride and interor. Then back to the shop for some more extensive body mods and paint. Then it'll got to the uhpalshters for the leather and swade wrapped everything. While that's happening tons of polishing on the motor and trans then it will go in. As you can see I have a very long to do list and most of it ain't cheep. But in time. Thanks for all the comments


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

one of my fave beetles. should be nuts man.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*

thanks I've been working hard so I can buy stuff for it just not comeing along fast enough for me. But getting there. Thinking of different handles that will save alot of money but don't know what thell look like. Have to get them and see how I like them.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6BUG)*

I can't wait to see this, I've been patient enough already...








You know Aston Martin handles would serve the same purpose as those Skyline ones and I bet they'd be less of a PITA... but they're likely more pricey too.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shifty)*

The Aston ones are more a pina the the skyline ones. All the mounting points are inside the door and do not come seppret from the door outer skin. To do those you have to cut the door up and I can't find any in yards anywhere. I like them both just a matter of what I can get the cheepest. Also thought about fiat ones I like them too but would have to mold them in too. Hopefuly I. The next month I'll have what ever I'm going with. Then it will be comeing home for some big tricks I got up my sleaves.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6BUG)*

UPDATE: i got ripped off on a motor and got pissed but as long as I can get my money back Ill keep it.









_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:51 PM 4-9-2009_


_Modified by VR6BUG at 8:03 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6BUG)*

Good trick you got up your sleve


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Going to the shop tomorrow and new pics. Got the hood strut bracket to mold and smooth in 98's didn't have them and I want it so had to get one. I just got GTI door handles to put in sit closer than beetle ones and the recesses will be shaved.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6BUG)*

Took some more pics on friday almost all shaved up but a few minor things and one more large thing I just thought of. The frame had be notched for the drive shafts and is getting notched for the tie rods this week. Just got some GTI door handles today to put in with the recess shaved. 
Shaved bay

















































































Door handles: Beetle handles still in for now but GTI ones going in this week for a more flush look. 
















New Trunk
















What My car gets to hang out with all day








Project RMA S4 Corrado



















_Modified by VR6BUG at 4:50 AM 4-26-2009_


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

Noice!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

